# Iroko Bathroom



## orangeid (24 Mar 2013)

Hi There

I was wondering it someone could give me a bit of advice

I looking to build a shelf to go in the shower and planning to use Iroko but I am concerned that as it will get a lot of water on it, Is this a really bad idea ?

I also been looking at finishes and lot of people have recommended Tung oil but will this make it go even darker ? as i want it a as light as possible or as it a oily wood could i get away with not using anything ?

Many Thanks

James


----------



## katellwood (25 Mar 2013)

Freshly sawn Iroko is fairly light however even with no finish it reacts quickly with daylight and will darken quite fast


----------



## kostello (25 Mar 2013)

I think a wooden shelf is likely to be a bad idea........

It's going to get covered in soap scum and stuff and need regular cleaning....


----------



## Chrispy (25 Mar 2013)

If its not to wide or thin and you wet and sand, wet and sand a few times to raise the grain and smooth it down again before you fit this shelf, I think the Iroko would fade to a kind of grey/silver colour over time with the wetting and drying of being in a shower. That said it may just go black if it doesn't dry out well in-between showers.


----------



## 101wheeler (19 Apr 2013)

Had Iroko worktops in a previous kitchen. Lovely to look at but around the sink you can't get away from water damage however much oil is applied. I think in a shower you'll be up against it and it may start looking a bit 'mankey'!!

Lovely wood though for other uses....


----------



## MarcioWilges (5 Jan 2015)

Wood and moisture never have and never will go well with each other. This is irrespective of the amount of oil you are going to apply because the layers will just wear off gradually anyway. What I use for my estate bathroom is just a set of shelves made of quality plastic with rubber legs. They are perfect for any humid area around the house that experiences a high moisture level on a regular basis.


----------



## paulrockliffe (5 Jan 2015)

I've used Sadolin IP67 2-pack varnish on Iroko for Kitchen worktops and a bathroom cabinet. It's normally used for covering gym floors and the like, but is incredibly hard-wearing. It effectively seals the wood from the environment around it. I can't recommend it highly enough and would think that it's about your best bet for your shelf. 

I haven't tested it in a shower enclosure, but wouldn't be overly surprised if it was up to the task.


----------



## blackrodd (5 Jan 2015)

MarcioWilges":1u10vkx0 said:


> Wood and moisture never have and never will go well with each other. This is irrespective of the amount of oil you are going to apply because the layers will just wear off gradually anyway. What I use for my estate bathroom is just a set of shelves made of quality plastic with rubber legs. They are perfect for any humid area around the house that experiences a high moisture level on a regular basis.




Hello Marcio and welcome.
Looks like no one else will say anything, Did you see the date on the post immediately before yours?
Maybe you were aware, please come back and introduce you'reself.
Regards Rodders


----------

